# 709 Extended Mag's?



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

Has anybody found the extended mag for the 709 yet? I like the 709 and I can handle it fairly well but the pinky extension and extra round would be nice. Thanks for the help, K.C.


----------



## mgh (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been looking also, but no luck as of yet. It looks like a phone call to Taurus is in order. Strange that there is no e-mail contact on their web-site, just a phone number and an address.


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

There are no extended magazines for the 709 yet. I think Taurus has enough other things in process that these aren't very high on their list.


----------



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

Pearce Grips makes mag extensions. They don't increase the mag capacity but make a place to put your little finger. $6.35 at Cheaper Than Dirt.


----------

